# Die Filer



## Tim9 (Aug 6, 2020)

I made this over 2 year ago and don’t think I ever posted anything on it. The biggest problem I had with the filer was finding machine die filing files. The cut is in the opposite direction for die filing files so that the cut pulls the parts towards the table. If you just Mount a normal file in them, then the cut pushes the parts upward.

Sometimes die filing files show up on EBay, but most of them are #00
That’s a real fine cut.

so... today I made a new file for it. I just took an old triangular 8” file, mounted it in a cordless drill....and ground a round 3/16 sort of dowel on it.
Then I made a bushing for it 5/16” diameter OD.... 3/16” ID.
And then put a small mig weld to permanently mount the bushing to the file.

FWIW, I wrapped the file in a wet rag to hopefully prevent annealing the hardness of the file.


----------



## randyjaco (Aug 6, 2020)

Miging  it on is very secure, but not required. I just fill the tube with epoxy. I have never had one get loose or pull out.

Randy


----------



## Tim9 (Aug 6, 2020)

i don’t have a lot of pictures of the die filer build. But what I did was use a SAWZALL.
I had a cheap orange Harbor Freight reciprocating  saw in which the blade clasping bolt / nut assembly broke.

So I took a steel tube. Rectangular 6 x6 sign post 1/4 thick steel tube. I then took a 4 x4 x 6” piece of pressure treated wood. I carved it out to accept the end part of the saw. The wood is being used like a U -Bolt. I also made a case of angle iron which clasps tightly on three sides of the 4x4 “u-bolt. And then the saw is clamped inside the tube with the wood and angle iron u-bolt holding it tightly against one side of the steel tube. The wood is more like a bushing and the angle iron casing has two bolts clamping it to the steel pipe/tube. It’s kind of hard to explain. I Also have a another brace which bolts to the top of the aluminum housing of the saw. The hole was already in the saw. This hole was for the saws brace which held the sawzall blade guide. That adjustable piece which rest against the wood you’re sawing. Sears called it the saw baffle plate. After everything was lined up....I welded this brace to the steel tube housing. A three bolt brace which I found somewhere. It’s the table mount which allows the table to tilt.


----------



## Tim9 (Aug 6, 2020)

The new file rock and rolls. Pretty quick metal removal .


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 6, 2020)

These die filers seem very under appreciated.   My Butterfly filer has a well designed holder that takes round or flat items, centering them automatically.   I can stick a conventional file in upside down, or a hacksaw blade, but I also bought a bunch of long and short machine files.
I added a footpedal, and I find that I use this machine much more than I anticipated.


----------



## Tim9 (Aug 6, 2020)

I think you’re probably right Randy. I was going to JB Weld it or Loctite it. But I figured the weld would totally eliminate any loosening of the file.


----------



## Tim9 (Aug 6, 2020)

Winegrower , I remember reading about the Butterfly filer’s file mounting clamp. but I’ve never seen a closeup of that clamping system. So I just kept it simple. I also agree, die filers are way under appreciated. Just makes quick work of steel edges. I just need to make some more files.


----------

